# A few Tropical snakes



## orionmystery (Jul 24, 2014)

Up close with a beautiful female Wagler's Pit Viper (Tropidolaemus wagleri). Malaysia.


Tropidolaemus wagleri IMG_2526 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Tropidolaemus wagleri IMG_2531 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


The cutest snake in Malaysia: Blunt Headed Slug Snake (Aplopeltura boa). Malaysia.


Aplopeltura boa IMG_1822 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Aplopeltura boa IMG_1718 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Up close with a Triangle Keelback (Xenochrophis trianguligerus). 


Xenochrophis trianguligerus IMG_1808 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Xenochrophis trianguligerus IMG_1798 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Siamese Peninsula Pit Viper (Trimeresurus fucatus). Pahang, Malaysia.


Trimeresurus fucatus IMG_1314 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Rob5589 (Jul 24, 2014)

Very nice, especially the first and last. I really like the scale details.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 24, 2014)

oh wow!!! they're beautiful!


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 24, 2014)

mmaria said:


> oh wow!!! they're beautiful!





Rob5589 said:


> Very nice, especially the first and last. I really like the scale details.



Thanks for the comments, mmaria, Rob.


----------



## xFireSoul (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow! They are so beautiful! 
What lens did you used though?


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 25, 2014)

All are excellent! I find the colors and details of first one particularly captivating.


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 26, 2014)

xFireSoul said:


> Wow! They are so beautiful!
> What lens did you used though?



Thanks. Tamron 60mm macro lens.



JustJazzie said:


> All are excellent! I find the colors and details of first one particularly captivating.



Thanks, JustJazzie. Yes, that one is a  beauty.


----------

